# Oscars 2011



## schneemaus (28. Februar 2011)

Hallöle!

Ich hab heute Morgen die Academy Awards (also die Wiederholung) gesehen und muss sagen, dass einige meiner Favoriten auch gewonnen haben, ich bei anderen Preisen aber den Kopf schütteln musste. Wollte mal eure Meinung hören, hier erstmal meine:

*Bester Film - The King's Speech*

Nominierungen:
Black Swan
127 Hours
The Fighter
Inception
The Kids are all right
The Social Network
Toy Story 3
True Grit
Winter's Bone

Zugegeben - Alle Filme gesehen hab ich nicht. Inception steht auf meiner Liste, ebenso wie Winter's Bone und The Fighter. True Grit werd ich mir nicht anschauen, weil es einfach absolut nicht mein Film ist. The King's Speech war tatsächlich ein grandioser Film und hat mich wirklich mitgerissen, allerdings war er mir in der Mitte zeitweise ein bisschen zu "schleppend". The Kids are all right ist ein netter Film, aber filmisch meiner Meinung nach klar unter Mitnominierten einzuordnen. Meine Meinung über Black Swan hab ich schon mehr als einmal geäußert und mach es auch gerne nochmal: Einer der besten Filme, die ich in den letzten Jahren gesehen habe und ein Gesamtkunstwerk. The Social Network fand ich auch sehr gut, aber nicht so gut wie Black Swan und The King's Speech. 127 Hours hat mich auch umgehauen, ich hab wirklich während dem ganzen Film nachgedacht, was ich wohl an seiner Stelle getan hätte. Alles in Allem find ich die Entscheidung gut, ich persönlich hätte aber Black Swan auf den Thron geschubst.


*Bester Schauspieler - Colin Firth (The King's Speech)

*Nominierungen:
Javier Bardem - Biutiful
Jeff Bridges - True Grit
Jesse Eisenberg - The Social Network
James Franco - 127 Hours

Auch hier find ich die Entscheidung richtig. Zwar hat James Franco mich auch echt überzeugt, aber Colin Firth hat in The King's Speech wirklich einfach nur hammermäßig gut gespielt.


*Beste Schauspielerin - Natalie Portman (Black Swan)

*Nominierungen:
Annette Bening - The Kids are all right
Nicole Kidman - Rabbit Hole
Jennifer Lawrence - Winter's Bone
Michelle Williams - Blue Valentine

Tja, was soll ich da sagen. Ich hab's ihr unheimlich gegönnt, weil sie für Black Swan sehr, sehr hart geschuftet hat und eine perfekte Darbietung abgeliefert hat. Nicole Kidman ist auch eine unheimlich gute Schauspielerin, und Annette Bening in The Kids are all right fand ich auch super, aber meiner Meinung nach hat Natalie Portman sie dieses Jahr alle übertrumpft.


Für die beste Nebendarstellerin hätte ich Helena Bonham Carter gesehen. Eine fantastische Schauspielerin und in The King's Speech war sie echt toll.

Der beste Animationsfilm war für mich unter diesen 3 nicht Toy Story 3, sondern Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht. Nicht, dass Toy Story 3 nicht super wäre, aber Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht hat mich definitiv mehr gefesselt (und ich hab beide an einem Tag gesehen, es war also nicht tagesformabhängig  ). Der beste Animationskurzfilm - Hallo?! Wieso wurde es nicht der Grüffelo? Den hätte ich mir auch drei Stunden im Kino angeguckt!

Auch beim besten Filmsong find ich Toy Story 3 (also "We belong together") nicht so toll. Das Lied aus Rapunzel - Neu verföhnt blieb meiner Meinung nach deutlich mehr im Ohr.

Ansonsten bin ich mit den Entscheidungen recht zufrieden, wobei ich natürlich gerne Darren Aronofsky als besten Regisseur für Black Swan auf dem Siegertreppchen gesehen hätte ^^ Doch Tom Hooper hat es auch absolut verdient, den Preis mit nach Hause zu nehmen.

/discuss


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Für die beste Nebendarstellerin hätte ich Helena Bonham Carter gesehen. Eine fantastische Schauspielerin und in The King's Speech war sie echt toll.



Ich habe das Gefühl das du The Fighter nicht gesehen hast. Ein eher durchschnittlich bis guter Film mit einem grandiosen Christian Bale. Ich mein mir tuts leid weil er sowieso der beste Schauspieler der Welt ist aber wenn er den Oscar dafür nicht bekommen hätte wäre das vergleichbar gewesen mit einer Oscarverleihung 2009 ohne Oscar für Heath Ledger.

Bei den Animationsfilmen - also Grüffelo und Toy Story 3 stimme ich dir zu.
Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht war definitiv besser und auch wenn ich den dritten nominierten nicht kannte war ich fast der Meinung das Toy Story 3 nichtmal unbedingt hätte nominiert werden müssen - Ich, Einfach Unverbesserlich war imo auch einfach besser.

/edit
Black Swan, für mich völlig überraschend, hat mich wieder mit Natalie Portman versöhnt - durchaus verdient.


Aja, was die Nominierung von 127h angeht - Lobbyismus, hi!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Februar 2011)

Dass The Kings Speech den Oscar als bester Film kriegt, war denke ich schon klar. Daraus konnte man dann auch den Besten Schauspieler ableiten, obwohl ich mir insgeheim James Franco gewünscht habe, weil ich ihn sehr sympathisch finde und 127 Hours ein klasse Film ist. Jeff Bridges wär auch klasse gewesen, True Grit muss ich mir noch ansehen... aber er hat ja glaube ich auch letztes Jahr abgesahnt, oder ?. Beste Hauptdarstellerin war für mich auch ein wenig überraschend, aber nichts weltbewegendes.


----------



## Konov (28. Februar 2011)

True Grit ist irgendwie auch gar nicht mein Film.
Mal sehen ob ich ihn mir noch anschaue.

The Kings Speech hat den Oscar IMO voll verdient. Es ist ein klasse Film, fast ein Zeitdokument wenn man so will. Die Schauspieler waren auch allesamt erstklassig.

Natalie Portman für Black Swan dasselbe: 100%ig verdient und zurecht ausgezeichnet.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Februar 2011)

Ich fand [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Inception besser.[/font]


----------



## schneemaus (1. März 2011)

Also Inception hab ich mir gestern noch angesehen und fand ihn auch echt genial. Den Oscar für Best Visual Effects hat er nur zurecht abgesahnt, da stinkt sogar sowas wie Harry Potter hinterher. Aber was den besten Film angeht, lässt sich nun drüber streiten. Ich persönlich fand auch Black Swan besser als The King's Speech, und auch Inception war einfach eher mein Film - mir stand andauernd die Flappe offen und ich war völlig fasziniert - und NATÜRLICH hab ich heute Nacht von Brummkreiseln geträumt >_> Aber King's Speech ist halt einfach ein Riesenfilm und das Thema natürlich nicht gerade leichte Kost, so, wie es verfilmt wurde, aber verdammt gut - dafür hat der Film meines Erachtens auch den Oscar verdient.

@Deathstyle: Christian Bale hat den Oscar für den besten Nebendarsteller bekommen. Da hab ich auch gar nix dran gerüttelt. Ich hab über den Oscar für die beste NebendarstellerIN gesprochen ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. März 2011)

Interception ist einfach zu verwinkelt um wirklich Oscar tauglich zu sein.

Kings Speech will ich auf jeden Fall angucken, alleine der Schauspieler wegen.

True Grit ist allerdinsg das absolute Muss, einmal weil er von den Cohen Brüdern ist und zum zweitens, weil Western sowieso über alles gehn 
(Die Cohen Brüder müssten eigentlich jedes Jahr automatisch einen Oscar bekommen, einfach so. Schade das es nix geworden ist.)

Und den Oscar für Toy Story 3 finde ich voll ok, einfach weil es mich für Pixar maßlos freut.
(Drachzähmen leicht gemacht war allerdings zugegebenermaßen wirklich gut!)


----------



## Ihateyou (1. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Interception ist einfach zu verwinkelt um wirklich Oscar tauglich zu sein.



Netter Witz. 

Auch wenn ich den Film richtig scheiße find, Beste Kamera und Beste visuelle Effekte hat er definitiv verdient.

Bester Film: War klar, dass es The King's Speech wird, auch wenn ich's weiterhin total ungerechtfertigt find.
Beste Regie: Hätte Darren Aronofsky werden müssen, sieht aber irgendwie jeder so.
Bester Hauptdarsteller: Definitiv Javier Bardem, der war in Biutiful einfach viel zu krass. Aber mit Colin Firth kann ich leben, nach seinen vorrigen Werken hat der sich das auch mal verdient.
Beste Hauptdarstellerin: Absolut gerechtfertigt.
Beste/r Nebendarsteller/in: Kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil ich The Fighter nie gesehen hab.
Bestes Originaldrehbuch: Hab hier eigentlich definitiv The Kids Are All Right gesehen, weil das Drehbuch einfach super ist. Selbst mit Inception hätte ich hier noch leben können, aber The King's Speech?! NEIN!
Bestes adaptiertes Drehbuch: Hätte ich definitiv bei True Grit gesehen, aber als großer Fan von The Social Network will ich mich mal nicht beschweren.
Bester Animationsfilm: Muss man nichts zu sagen, war absolut klar und ist verdient.
Bester fremdsprachiger Film: Hätte hier einzig und allein Biutiful verdient. Verstehe nicht, wie der es nicht geworden ist.
Bestes Szenenbild: Find ich gut, absolut gerechtfertigt und war auch genau mein Tipp.
Bestes Kostümdesign: Selbe wie bei Szenenbild.
Bester Dokumentarfilm: Unfassbar, dass der nicht an Exit Through the Gift Shop ging. Könnte ich mich tagtäglich wieder drüber aufregen.

Blablablabla, hat sich zwar fast nichts von meinen Vorhersagen bewahrheitet, aber ich war trotzdem zufrieden.


----------



## Kealthes (4. März 2011)

Habe auch noch nicht alle Filme gesehen aber Black Swan fand ich schon recht gut.
Gestern noch True Grit geschaut und den fand ich wirklich gut.

Zum Thema Oscar für beste Dokumentation: Inside Job hat absolut verdient gewonnen und da eher ein "Anti-Mainstream" Film ist finde ich es außergewöhnlich das er den Oscar bekommen hat denn der Film zeigt uns nur die schreckende Wahrheit.

Aber ja, habe letztens Exit Through the Gift Shop geguckt und ich fand ich auch recht gut.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (4. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Interception ist einfach zu verwinkelt um wirklich Oscar tauglich zu sein.




Ich weiß nicht, was alle mit Inception haben. Ich fand ihn eher mittelmäßig. Als ich zum ersten Mal von ihm gehört hatte, war ich auch hin und weg - ein Thema mit dem man viel anfangen hätte können. Die Praxis sah dann anders aus. Es gab zwar paar nette Bilder, aber die Handlung war mehr einfach gestrickt - dafür wurde bei jeder Gelegenheit mit dicken Wummen durch die Gegend geschossen..


Gab eine schöne Kundenrezension bei Amazon, von der ich nun einfach ein kleinen Satz zitiere, weil er für mich den Film treffend beschreibt:



> Der Film schafft es, intelligenter zu erscheinen als er es tatsächlich ist (und wenn man böswillig ist könnte man auch sagen, er schafft es, dass der Zuschauer sich intelligenter vorkommt als er es in Wirklichkeit ist).


----------

